#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-23
<DkDnT> buenas
<frndo> hola
<frndo> hay alguien? soy nuevo en Xubuntu
<DkDnT> las
<ratasxy> hi
<jaz> h
<jaz> hola
<RoAkSoAx> o/ MagicFab
<RoAkSoAx> porciaca ya empezé a actualizar lña implementación de mi tesis para utilizar con Heartbeat V2
<MagicFab> excelente
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, que es lo que deseas poner en el wiki, solo la implementación?
<MagicFab> si es útil por sí sola, sí.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, pues sí... entonces solo se necesitará la implementación
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-24
<Ddiods> Buenas
<lokitosamax> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<lokitosamax> cn wine
<lokitosamax> es que cuando quiero ejecutar uno de ellos
<lokitosamax> no me funciona ps
<lokitosamax> que puedo hacer?
<xander21c1> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-25
<agdsys> saludos amigos, si es que hay alguien
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-26
<frecaze> Va haber algún evento para el 09.4 que creo que es la fecha del lanzamiento de la nueva versión de ubuntu
<wilver> hola
<eduar> buenas tardes señores
<eduar> quiero consultarles algo, sucede que en un par de semanas me matricularé en u instituto para seguir la carrera de informática pero aun no me decido si pudieran ayudarme y recomendarme uno
<eduar> estoy revisando los planes de estudio pero no logro orientarme
<eduar> estoy entre cibertec, isil y tecsup
<eduar> ayudenme porfavor
<misaelcerron> buenas tardes
<misaelcerron> alguien que pueda ayudarme con los iptables para squid
<RoAkSoAx> eduar, segun lo ke escuche cibertec es muy bueno
<eduar> gracias por responder RoAkSoAx
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-27
<mib_eoypq5> hola soy nuevo en esto
<mib_eoypq5> algien me puede ayudar
<mib_eoypq5> hola
<mib_eoypq5> hola
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, como vas ?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, saludos, bien tu que tal
<MagicFab> super dime has conseguido como hacer tus pruebas de server ?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, te refieres a la implementación del cluster de mi tesis?
<MagicFab> sip
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, pues si en eso ando justamente... ya logre hacer cambios al estilo de configuracion de Heartbeat V2, en vez del V1 utilizado en mi tesis.. solo falta integrar bien los servicio
<RoAkSoAx> s
<MagicFab> pero dime conseguste hardware (o ambiente virtual) para probar tu cosas ?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, VM's nomás en KVM
<MagicFab> ok, aún mejor - has documentado como crear el ambiente de pruevas (con kvm) ?
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, valdría la pena que consiguieras patrocinio para venir a presentar el asunto a alguna conferencia FLOSS... hay muchas este verano
<MagicFab> mira en privado te mandé un link
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, mas bien creo que necesitabas el source de mi tesis?
<MagicFab> yo personalmente, no :) Era por el bien de Ubuntu (server) :)
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, haha si, pues hace tiempo si estoy pensando en ponerlo en el wiki, pero ahroa toy haciendo un set de configuraciones que quiero ponerlas bajo una categoria "HA"
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, bueno reitrero que si neesitas gente que l opruebe... recién me movieron a dar entrenamientos sobre el ubuntu server
<MagicFab> entonces tengo disponibilidad :)
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, ok perfecto.. dejame unos dias mas para terminar bien con mis implementaciones y documentarlas bien
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, ah pues ninguna prisa :)
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-28
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> tengo un problema
<cfoch> con totem
<neosergio> slds
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> sergio
<cfoch> como te va?
<neosergio> q tal cfoch
<neosergio> aqui ps chambeando
<neosergio> en vez de ir al barcamp :(
<cfoch> pucha
<cfoch> estoy teniendo un problema muy feo con totem
<neosergio> y tu q tal
<neosergio> ?
<cfoch> bien bien
<cfoch> mañana me voi al estadio :)
<Juanpe> que concierto hay?
<cfoch> nada
<cfoch> para ver el Peru - chile
<cfoch> :)
<cfoch> y ke novelas?
<Juanpe> juas
<Juanpe> cfoch: que perdida de tiempo
<cfoch> =D ¿Porque?
<cfoch> ¿no te gusta el futbol?
<Juanpe> claro pero del peru no
<cfoch> xD
<Juanpe> aqui juegan mas lento que partido entre tortugas cojas vs caracoles con reuma
<cfoch> alguien qusiera dar alguna charla sobre lo que mas le guste sobre software libre, o sobre algo que desarrolla en el canal irc de ubuntu-sud???
<cfoch> para difundir el software libre
<cfoch> obviamente
<cfoch> puedes volver a participar sergio ;)
<cfoch> http://ubuntu-sud.com
<cfoch> alguien me puede ayudar, con esto?
<cfoch> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/848
<cfoch> no puedo reproducir videos con totem
<cfoch> pero antes si podia, y son los mismos
<neosergio> totem sucks
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-29
<cfoch> ??
<Juanpe> corre windows media player con wine :D
<neosergio> :D
<neosergio> cfoch: vlc es la voz
<cfoch> lo se
<cfoch> pero como digo en el foro de ubuntu-pe
<cfoch> ya no me funciona tampoco la radio online desde firefox
<cfoch> me sali del canal :S
<cfoch> se salio solo
<cfoch> bueno... la cosa es que no es solo totem
<cfoch> sino la radio tambien
<cfoch> sergio un favor
<cfoch> pasame este archivo /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so
<cfoch> a cfoch@live.com o cfoch@ubuntu-sud.com
<neosergio> ya pera
<neosergio> es que estoy en la chamba
<neosergio> tan exponiendo mis alumnos
<neosergio> no tengo fmpeg
<cfoch> uyy... sorry
<neosergio> :)
<neosergio> no prob
<mib_tdq3ev> como instalo el flash player en el ubuntu 8.04 64 btis
<mib_tdq3ev> _
<mib_tdq3ev> ?
<mib_jr51yw> mis videos en you tube aparecen con un play gigante
<mib_jr51yw> y es una nota estar presionando para que se reproduzcan alguien me puede dar un  consejo
<mib_jr51yw> ah ademas no hay audio
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-29
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Hay alguien del Council aquí?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-03-30
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, vives?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: nop
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> man
<viperhoot> sigue en oferta tu alojamiento ?
<RoAkSoAx> si
<viperhoot> bacan
<viperhoot> creo que ya no renuevo mi alojamiento este a?o
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> y ubuntu-pe no se puede quedar en el limbo
<viperhoot> :P
<viperhoot> pasame los dns
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: cuando quieres migrar?
<viperhoot> y seguro hoy por la noche o en los proximos 3 dias lo muevo
<viperhoot> si no, igual puede esperar
<viperhoot> pero ya solo me queda un mes de gracia :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: ok mejor la prox semana
<RoAkSoAx> porque manana estoy saliendo de viaje
<RoAkSoAx> y no regreso sino hasta el domingo
<RoAkSoAx> y ahorita toy con full chamba
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<viperhoot> muevo eso y cierro mi alojamiento
<viperhoot> sino me cobran un a?o sin avisar los malditos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: haha ok, pero bueno todo lo haremos en una cuenta especial
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: asi que dime todos los requirimientos que necesitan root
<RoAkSoAx> para hacerlo
<RoAkSoAx> y luego ya te dejo a ti que juegues
<RoAkSoAx> y la migres
<RoAkSoAx> en una cuenta de usuario normal
<viperhoot> aj?
<viperhoot> s?lo es para el sitio web
<viperhoot> un wordpress nom?s
<viperhoot> apache + php + mysql
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: tengo lighttpd
<viperhoot> 2 DB en mysql , una para el sitio y otra par unas pruebas :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: asi que acostumbrate >P
<viperhoot> aaarrgggg
<viperhoot> pucha, pero esa cosa da dolores de cabeza
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: no
<RoAkSoAx> tengo 2 sitios en wordpress
<RoAkSoAx> corriendo sin problemas
<viperhoot> seguro ?
<viperhoot> habr? que probar
<viperhoot> una vez activ? eso y crasheo feo
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, me avisas, a correr a casa
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: esos does sitios que te mande por PM estan en lighttpd + apache + mysql
<RoAkSoAx> s/apache/php
<viperhoot> a leer a leer
<viperhoot> ya, fugo
<viperhoot> aho nos leemos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: dale
<Redyser> buenas tardes a todos
<Redyser> una consulta
<Redyser> el ubuntu server tiene video cache para almacenar videos estaticos o dinamicos en el proxy
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-02
<frk7z> hola tengo una dudita
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-26
<JoseeAntonioR> La reunión empieza en 5 minutos.
<genelyk> quienes estan de acuerdo ?
<genelyk> que  empienze la reunion ?
<cfoch3> hola
<cfoch3> me enviaron un correo
<genelyk> q jue
<genelyk> ¿
<cfoch3> parece que continuan los planes por conquistar el mundo
<genelyk> a el de la lista
<cfoch3> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, la reunión empieza en unos minutos.
<genelyk> pero como vez no esta la gente
<JoseeAntonioR> Michael va a llegar tarde.
<genelyk> sin xander sin dante, sin alem
<genelyk> entonces no es valido hacer una reunion con logs
<genelyk> que sentido tiene una reunion de la comunidad sin la comunidad
<viperhoot> hola hola
<genelyk> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Y Dante está aquí.
<genelyk> q jue
<viperhoot> se programó una reunión para hoy verdad?
<genelyk> no
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, correcto.
<viperhoot> me pongo al día ;)
<genelyk> se le ocurrio el viernes
<genelyk> viperhoot:  taz en cajamarca o en lima ?
<viperhoot> genelyk: tumbes :P
<genelyk> a ya taz fugando a la  frontera
<viperhoot> genelyk: jajaja algo así
<viperhoot> bueno
<genelyk> bueno la verdad tengo una queja
<viperhoot> volviendo al tema
<viperhoot> genelyk: a ver ?
<genelyk> viperhoot:  tu sabes como soy, molestoso y toda esa nota
<viperhoot> genelyk: ?
<genelyk> pero tambien que apoyo y siempre trato de ir a los eventos asi no exponga pero estoy  ahy para apoyar
<genelyk> pero no me parece justo que, sin una presentacion formal o  un comunicado  con su debido voto o eleccion de la comunidad
<genelyk> se disponga que JoseeAntonioR  sea como el responsable actual
<viperhoot> genelyk: JoseeAntonioR ya forma parte oficialmente del council
<genelyk> por que revisando la lista no me ha llegado ninguna informacion al respecto ni algun log de alguna reunion donde se le  otorge todo  ese rango
<genelyk> pero  por que
<genelyk> esaes mi queja
<viperhoot> genelyk: esta era más bien una reunión informal, no programada
<genelyk> si cuando se formo el council, ase  3 años
<genelyk> fue  por medio de votos
<genelyk> pero no es formal
<viperhoot> se avisó a último momento, justo por eso, porque no es una reunión formal
<genelyk>  somos una comunidad
<genelyk> me le leido todos los logs del  año 2011
<genelyk>  y no veo esa reunion
<viperhoot> genelyk: vamos por partes
<viperhoot> esta reunión no estaba programada
<viperhoot> se hizo del momento
<viperhoot> para acordar un par de puntos
<JoseeAntonioR> Por faltas de tiempo para coordinar lod el FLISOL
<viperhoot> más que acordar, notificar un par de cosas
<genelyk> ya comprendo
<genelyk> pero
<viperhoot> genelyk: ahora mismo da igual si se presentaba o no gente, no se decidirá nada, sólo informar un par de cosas
<genelyk> por que sin votacion  de la comunidad ?
<viperhoot> genelyk: por lo segundo, JoseeAntonioR ya forma parte del council, su elección ha sido una votación interna por parte de los actuales miembros del council
<viperhoot> también se informará en la reunión "programada" de el próximo domingo
<genelyk> interna ?
<viperhoot> esta elección, entra JoseeAntonioR y sale P3L1C4N0
<viperhoot> genelyk: si, interna
<genelyk> la primera como fue ?
<viperhoot> genelyk: puedo enviar el proceso de elección si lo deseas
<viperhoot> a tu mail
<genelyk> la primera elecion del council?
<genelyk> yo me acuerdo q esa vez  votamos todos loq estabamos
<genelyk> ya bueno ya fue ps
<viperhoot> genelyk: Gonzalo Campos (p3l1c4n0)  voluntariamente ha dejado el council y se ha traspado su status a JoseeAntonioR
<viperhoot> estando ambos de acuerdo
<viperhoot> sólo eso
<genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<genelyk>  pero
<viperhoot> con los 5 miembros del council a favor
<genelyk> no debio ser mejor en una votacion  o convocatoria entre las comunidades q apotyan a ubuntu pe ?
<viperhoot> genelyk: si quieres que de alguna manera se ratifique esta votación podemos hacerlo a través de la lista de correos sin problemas
<genelyk> a pelicano ya no lo veo ase mil años creo ,q se ahogo en la playa de ilo
<JoseeAntonioR> martinx73: Bienvenido, en unos minutos damos inicio a la reunión.
<genelyk> mmmmm
<viperhoot> genelyk: en este caso es un tema interno, más rápido y sencillo era una votación directa de los actuales miembros del council
<viperhoot> por eso se decidió y que es totalmente válida
<genelyk> mmmmmmm
<viperhoot> genelyk: te reenvio el mail de la elección por si te quedan dudas
<genelyk> naa
<genelyk> ya bueno eso es mi queja
<genelyk> sige con la reunion
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> pasamos al otro tema y el que importaba en este momento
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver.
<viperhoot> hace unos días recibí un mail de un ubuntero
<JoseeAntonioR> Un momento.
<viperhoot> que nos da la posibilida
<viperhoot> posibilidad de alojar nuestro sitio en sus server
<JoseeAntonioR> Un segundo, volvamos a empezar. viperhoot
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunión Informativa y Coordinación FLISOL
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Mar 26 01:18:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión Informativa y Coordinación FLISOL Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair viperhoot
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot
<viperhoot> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Información Extra
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión Informativa y Coordinación FLISOL Meeting | Current topic: Información Extra
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora sí, sigamos
<viperhoot> como les decía, nos ofrece un alojamiento con características más que adecuadas para nuestro sitio
<viperhoot> se ha cosiderado la posibilidad de aceptarlo ya que: a) nos lo ofrece sin costo alguno y b) nos garantiza que este servicio de alojamiento se mantendra en el largo plazo
<viperhoot> estoy coordinando con los responsables del dominio ubuntu pe org
<viperhoot> que son los #canonical-sysadmins para que hagan la gestión de los dns (sólo ellos tienen acceso)
<viperhoot> pero en general son algo demorones
<viperhoot> he puesto un ticket con esta solicitud en rt.ubuntu.com
<viperhoot> por lo que queda sólo esperar a que lancen una respuesta sobre si están o no de acuerdo con que movamos el sitio (eso ya depende de ellos)
<viperhoot> para el usuario regular de ubuntu-pe no le afectará en nada, no verá ningún cambio en la web, salvo que estará offline por unos momentos (periodo que tarde la migración)
<viperhoot> ahora, se planteó la posibilidad de volver a drupal y a un diseño similar al que teniamos por el 2009 (con foros….)
<viperhoot> estoy migrando el tema a drupal 7 (la actual versión de drupal)  ya casi termino, así que no habría muchos problemas con ello
<viperhoot> son embargo, se necesita ya formar un equipo responsable de la web (2 personas) y moderadores de los foros, por ejemplo
<viperhoot> y claro, ahorita sus opiniones sobre si aceptamos o no el alojamiento ofrecido
<viperhoot> personalmente pienso que es la mejor opción
<viperhoot> (esto que digo ahorita lo reenvío luego a la lista para mayor alcance)
<genelyk> plop. nadie opina ?
<genelyk> weee. viperhoot   tendriamos un servidor de respaldo ?
<viperhoot> genelyk: no creo, pero podría mantenerse una política de backups mensuales o bimestrales
<genelyk> en el caso extremo q se " obstaculice " el servidor de la pagina?
<genelyk> y donde lo guardarias ?
<viperhoot> por las características del alojamiento, nos garantiza un ancho de banda de 3gb al mes
<viperhoot> que para lo que necesitamos en la web nos irá bien
<viperhoot> los backups podría guardarlos luego el equipo encargado de la web
<JoseeAntonioR> En mi opinión, se debería hacer la migración, y tener un respaldo en alguna PC, o en todo caso se puede hacer en un Ubuntu People.
<viperhoot> claro
<genelyk> viperhoot:  y en caso q canonical se niege a soltar
<viperhoot> igual esta decisión se llevará a votación , ahorita solo es para informar ;0
<genelyk> tienes algun plan b?
<viperhoot> genelyk: se puede insistir en que en caso no quieran dejar usar alojamiento propio, insistir en que nos reacomoden los requerimientos que necesitamos en su alojamiento propio
<viperhoot> todo es cuestión de insistir en este canal: #canonical-sysadmins
<viperhoot> todo es cuestión de insistir en este canal: #canonical-sysadmin
<JoseeAntonioR> El canal está en el IRC de Canonical, si no me equivoco.
<genelyk> ya bueno insiste :D , molestalos artalos jjojojojo
<pburlando> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> Buenas noches, pburlando
<viperhoot> genelyk: esa es la cuestión, primero pedirles lo que necesitamos
<pburlando> cogi la charla tarde -lo siento- hablan de conseguir re-alojar la web de ubuntu-pe ?
<JoseeAntonioR> pburlando: Exacto.
<cfoch3> pucha... tengo que estudiar... cuidense, envien el resumen porfa
<viperhoot> cfoch3: luego se manda a la lista
<cfoch3> nos vemos en otra vida
<genelyk> okz
<pburlando> a ok... bueno conosco algunos revendedores de alojamiento y sus métodos seguro habra alguno que estaría encantado de alojar "gratis" con tal de colocar su publicidad
<pburlando> serviria como plan b o C xD
<viperhoot> pburlando: no, es todo limpio de publicidad y tal, el ofrecimiento ha sido sin condiciones
<viperhoot> ;)
<genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmm
<pburlando> a bueno, supongo que un "hosteado por" + banner  se considera publicidad
<genelyk> pero mejor  hagamos polos y ahy le pones un adicional pro  alojamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> Por el momento, la opción que tenemos es la que se nos ha ofrecido en la reunión pasada.
<genelyk> pburlando:  para los q visitan la web q son algo de 20 diarios
<pburlando> 20 diarios no amerita 3gb de ancho de banda o.0
<genelyk> pero eso nos ofrecen
<genelyk> :D ademas ai planes de expansion
<viperhoot> ojo que se planean mover los foros (que básicamente era lo que mantenía la web activa)
<genelyk> no te gustaria q pongan algunos videos de los eventos
<viperhoot> bueno, eso era todo lo que tenía que notificar, todo esto se discutirá por la lista de correo a ver si se acepta o no el movernos por parte de la comunidad
<viperhoot> ya lo informo yo entre mañana y pasado máximo
<viperhoot> ahi queda mi parte por hoy
<pburlando> ok
<ricaldi> chikos perdon que los interrumpa tengo una pregunta y no es acerca de ningun tema en particular, solo es: si alguien sabe donde puedo reparar mi laptop con confianza? xD
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, por mi parte lo de la coordinación del FLISOL.
<genelyk> ricaldi: q  marca es ?
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Coordinación FLISOL
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión Informativa y Coordinación FLISOL Meeting | Current topic: Coordinación FLISOL
<viperhoot> ricaldi: podrías consultarlo por la lista que fácil por ahi alguien conoce más
<pburlando> ricaldi: wilson no aceptes para mañana y no moverte del sitio hasta q este lista -horas-
<alexove> Lo de la laptop háganlo por privado
<genelyk> depende a cuanto tambie quieras  gastar ps
<ricaldi> ok :( pero es una HP dv6t cpn 8gb ram, ati radeon con 2 gb ram, intel i7 segunda generacion y 750 gb de HDD
<genelyk> alexlove este es u canal de soporte :D
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en cuanto al FLISOL, xander estaba en coordinaciones si no me equivoco con algunas de las sedes, xander es muy dispuesto en lo de eventos
<genelyk> ricaldi:  eso te va costar un riñon ,mandalo a ALTEC
<ricaldi> jajaj gracias por tu senceridad jaja
<ricaldi> solo el parlante frontal no sirve y una de los coolers no funciona o a veces no funciona
<viperhoot> volvamos al tema del FLISOL
<ricaldi> puxa que triste y no va ni dos meses
<ricaldi> jaja
<ricaldi> perdon
<ricaldi> ok
<genelyk> flisol
<alexove> Pero rompen el hilo de la conversación :D
<alexove> Aunque ha veces lo he hecho, les pido disculpas :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Para lo del FLISOL, se hará una convocatoria, cuyo deadline será el 31 de Marzo.
<JoseeAntonioR> Es una convocatoria a voluntarios.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: como ahorita la web no tiene mucha acogida lo mejor es mandarlo tanto a la lista de correos de ubuntu-pe como de linuxperu pienso
<viperhoot> y la de apesol
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto. No nos vamos a centrar exactamente por aquí.
<viperhoot> que yo sepa esas son las más activas en relación al flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> Estos voluntarios se van a dividir el trabajo en el FLISOL, en diversas áreas.
<genelyk> exactamente que  haran los voluntarios 0?
<carlosj2585> hola
<genelyk> hi
<viperhoot> saludos carlosj2585
<carlosj2585> cómo va la reunión
<viperhoot> genelyk: lo normal, apoyar, si se prestan a dar una charla, mejor aún o de voluntarios en instalaciones
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, estamos discutiendo lo del FLISOL.
<JoseeAntonioR> Voluntarios de Instalación, reparto de CDs, si alguien desea se puede dar una charla acerca de Ubuntu, etc.
<genelyk> tons por q hasta el  31
<genelyk>  si el flisol es el 21 de abril
<JoseeAntonioR> Porque no sólo es una llamada a voluntarios.
<genelyk> podrias a largarlo hasta el 15 de abril
<genelyk> y hasta el 31
<genelyk>  de expositores
<genelyk> -.-
<JoseeAntonioR> Aparte de eso, tienen que firmar un compromiso. Luego los dividimos en áreas.
<JoseeAntonioR> Una vez divididos, hay que explicarles qué es lo que se va a hacer, y cómo se va a manejar todo el día del evento.
<JoseeAntonioR> No podemos ajustar tanto los tiempos, después no alcanzará para todo lo que hay que hacer.
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> pero si al gente q quiere apoyar
<genelyk>  para el 31 falta 6 dias
<genelyk>  -.-
<genelyk>  opto por q sea hasta el  15
<carlosj2585> que hay hasta el 31
<carlosj2585> ?????
<JoseeAntonioR> carlosj2585: Estamos hablando de la convocatoria a voluntarios al FLISOL
<genelyk> es el fin de plazo para la inscripcion de voluntarios
<carlosj2585> ah ya chévere.. para ver si alguien presenta alguna charla
<genelyk> ese es el problema
<JoseeAntonioR> En todo caso podemos alargarlo hasta el 5, pero no nos podemos dar el lujo de perder mucho tiempo.
<genelyk>  esta poniendo a todos en el mismo saco
<carlosj2585> ya listo, me apunto,
<JoseeAntonioR> Lo de las charlas es aparte.
<genelyk>  JoseeAntonioR  cuantos eventos has apoyado ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Un evento de Ubuntu Perú, y dos eventos del Classroom Team.
<genelyk>  cuando estas en un stand y hay charlas de por medio ,   no hay mucha gente q digamos en el patio
<JoseeAntonioR> Por eso, se organiza por áreas.
<JoseeAntonioR> No es para decirle a las personas que se queden paradas todo el día, si no organizarlos por horarios.
<genelyk> mmmm
<viperhoot> la idea es buena
<genelyk> no si
<viperhoot> xander estaba pensando en una reuna de todos los interesados y conocerse las caras antes
<genelyk>  solo q digo un plazo mas largo para los voluntarios
<genelyk> se eee
<genelyk>  en el centro  civico
<carlosj2585> puede ser el sgte
<carlosj2585> dando
<viperhoot> también pienso que es buena idea si lo aplazamos un poco más, hasta el 5
<carlosj2585> sábado
<viperhoot> pero avisar de la convocatoria ya
<genelyk> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto. Hasta el 5 sería la fecha límite.
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego, se hace una reunión presencial, donde se firma una hoja de compromiso.
<genelyk> q raro nunca se hizo eso
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: puedes hacer la convocatoria tu ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, no hay problema.
<viperhoot> a la de ubuntu-pe , linuxperu y apesol ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: Se haría para que los voluntarios no fallen, ya que me han comentado que en eventos anteriores se apuntan varias personas, y al final no asisten.
<genelyk> siempre es asi
<JoseeAntonioR> Por eso la hoja de compromiso.
<genelyk>  sera ps
<JoseeAntonioR> Se hará una convocatoria, con registro. Unos minutos después de la reunión la estaré enviando.
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego de eso, se seguirán los pasos que se establecieron en la reunión.
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> hora de empezar con eso entonces
<viperhoot> creo que no queda nada más para hoy
<viperhoot> recuerden que la reunión programada es el otro domingo
<viperhoot> o alguien quiere agregar algo más?
<carlosj2585> y el apoyo para el flisol en otras sedes?????
<alexove> Hasta donde estoy leyendo todo lo qué se comenta es para Lima
<alexove> Y cómo es para el resto de sedes
<genelyk> xD
<genelyk> creo q hay un problema hay
<viperhoot> carlosj2585: ahorita nos concentramos en Lima, que es donde más voluntarios se espera, las otras sedes es cosa complicada y lo realizan comunidades locales (generalmente estudiantes de las mismas universidades)
<carlosj2585> en la parte de logística podía ser derrepente
<genelyk> es verdad, en  provincia es diferente
<martinx73> donde estas alexlove? y que propondrias?
<genelyk> las comunidades son muy reducidas y lo ideal es  q sean junten para apoyar
<genelyk> aca en lima, podemos un aporte voluntario, llevar cds o bolsitas , llevamos imagenes de los discos
<viperhoot> cosa de coordinar
<viperhoot> hora de salir
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos la otra semana ;)
<genelyk> XD
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias a todos por su asistencia. Les recuerdo que la siguiente reunión es el próximo domingo, y a partir de ahí cada dos semanas.
<JoseeAntonioR> El log de la reunión se encontrará disponible en el link que el bot anunciará a continuación.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuevamente, gracias a todos, y buenas noches.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar"
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Mar 26 02:00:43 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-26-01.18.moin.txt
<alexove> Se debería mejorar esto por qué dejan a las sedes del interior del país a su suerte
<martinx73> pues si
<genelyk> alexove:
<genelyk> para eso esta la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> Por ahora estamos viendo a las sedes de Lima, pero de todos modos vamos a trabajar con provincia.
<genelyk> alexove:  de donde eres?
<genelyk> martinx73:  de donde eres ?
<alexove> Cusco
<martinx73> trujillo
<genelyk> son de alguna comunidad universitaria o son  " usuarios externos"
<martinx73> externo
<genelyk> mm
<genelyk> martinx73:  dejame ver el  wiki capaz haya mas
<genelyk> trujillanos
<genelyk> aqui dice q hay 5
<genelyk>  martinx73  seria cuestion que preguntes a  ellos si asistiran al flisol
<martinx73> ok
<genelyk> martinx73:  los conoces ?
<martinx73> no, a ninguno
<genelyk> podrias organizar organizar una reunion, con ellos
<martinx73> ok, lo intentare
<genelyk> mas q todo es la interaccion con las personas que hace factible  la comunidad
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-28
<lince2200> holaaaaaaaa
<lince2200> hay alguien alliiiiii?????????
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> Dime, hay algo en lo que te pueda ayudar?
<lince2200> quisiera ser miembro oficial....
<lince2200> ubuntu peru....
<lince2200> que debo hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Claro! Primero que nada, debes demostrar ser un miembro activo.
<lince2200> ahunque ya no se ven muchos eventos ubuntu hoy en dia
<JoseeAntonioR> Me puedes dar un momento?
<lince2200> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora sí. Tenemos reuniones en este canal cada dos domingos, a las 8pm.
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos una reunión este domingo.
<JoseeAntonioR> También puedes hacer de voluntario en diferentes eventos, uno que se viene es el FLISOL, el cual va a ser a mediados/finales de Abril de este año.
<JoseeAntonioR> Más que nada, debes ser un miembro activo, y demostrar que estás interesado en ayudar a los demás y a la comunidad a crecer.
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: ^^^
<lince2200> claro puede ser...
<lince2200> cuando se reuniran para ver la participacion del flisol?
<JoseeAntonioR> Será una reunión virtual, por aquí, el domingo.
<lince2200> sera dentro un mes
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, pero la reunión va a ser por aquí, para empezar.
<lince2200> hay dos locales... callao y comas
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto. Todo eso se va a definir en la reunión. Te recomendaría que asistas :)
<lince2200> este domingo a las 8 pm
<JoseeAntonioR> Correcto.
<lince2200> entonces nos vemos el domingo.....
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto! Hasta luego!
<Ericko> Hola?
<Ericko> Mi SO es windows 7 de 64 bits actualmente y tengo de disco duro 500GB y 4GB ram, y con mi mismo SO particioné mi disco duro en 130GB para windows, 15 GB para Ubuntu y lo que sobra para datos, ya me descargue ubuntu 11.10 e hice el proceso de USB eso de la imagen .iso y tengo problema en la parte de instalación en donde me da 3 opciones: junto a windows, quitar windows y algo más.
<Pachan0i> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Pachan0i.
<Pachan0i> hola
<Pachan0i> soy nuevo en perú
<Pachan0i> vengo de españa
<Pachan0i> estudio en la PUCP
<Pachan0i> me gustaría saber si acá en perú es posible encontrar empleos relacionados con el software libre
<Pachan0i> o la administración de sistemas Linux
<Pachan0i> busqué en computrabajo
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, creo que nos comentaste algo la vez pasada.
<Pachan0i> pero no encontré nada
<Pachan0i> sí
<Pachan0i> así es
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, en términos de empleo no te puedo ayudar mucho, soy un estudiante actualmente.
<Pachan0i> ah, dónde estudias?
<JoseeAntonioR> En el colegio, todavía.
<Pachan0i> en qué distrito vives?
<JoseeAntonioR> La Molina.
<Pachan0i> yo vivo en pueblo libre
<Pachan0i> es peligroso?
<JoseeAntonioR> No lo sé, no conozco a gente por ahí.
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuestión de preguntar.
<Pachan0i> ayer fui a centro histórico
<Pachan0i> barrios altos
<Pachan0i> me pareció poco seguro
<Pachan0i> JoseeAntonioR,
<Pachan0i> quáles crees que son los barrios menos seguros de lima?
<JoseeAntonioR> No he tenido la oportunidad de visitar todos, pero todo depende de a quiénes tengas como vecinos.
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-29
<grafisan> hola
<grafisan> necesito saber sobre estation wifi
<Ericko> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Ericko> :(
<Ericko> ui
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-30
<nxvl> ugh
<JoseeAntonioR> POK MEN
<JoseeAntonioR> UBUNTUY
<nxvl> xq chanserv te quita el OP
<nxvl> ta mare
<JoseeAntonioR> Perdon, estoy en el colegio y hay algunas personas cambiando.
<JoseeAntonioR> Cambiando las cosas, digo.
<nxvl> ahh ya se xq
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pasame el link para poner en el topic
<JoseeAntonioR> No tengo el flag
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, claro, un segundo.
<JoseeAntonioR> El internet en el cole es un poco lento.
<JoseeAntonioR> http://h.joj.me/48
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic del 1
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 1
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 1
* Topic unset by JoseBot on #ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 2
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org || @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 3
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<M1L0> Buenas
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR como estas?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-31
<lince2200> holaaaaaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> hola :)
<lince2200> vi una pagina web, que la ultima version de ubuntu no utiliza la palabra linux
<lince2200> en su web tambien han borrado la palabra linux
<JoseeAntonioR> Uhm, bueno, esas son noticias que postean los usuarios :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Obviamente, sigue siendo una distribución de Linux.
<lince2200> sipi... pero revise la pagina www.ubuntu.com... y es cierto... no encontre la palabra linux....
<lince2200> tambien se dice que en las notas de la ultima version se menciona la palabra ubuntu kernel...
<JoseeAntonioR> Si lees bien la noticia, encontrarás que ya fue corregido.
<lince2200> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<lince2200> Beta-1 includes the 3.2.0-17.27 Ubuntu kernel which is based on the v3.2.6 upstream stable Linux kernel. This is an update from the 3.2.0-12.21 kernel which
<lince2200> la verdad que todo es correcto.... pueden hacer un kernel basado al kernel de linux....
<JoseeAntonioR> Espera hasta que salga la versión estable, todavía se está en una etapa de pruebas, donde los desarrolladores están terminando de ver todo.
<JoseeAntonioR> El kernel está basado en el de Linux, como siempre.
<lince2200> sip.... pero... porque sacar la palabra linux....????
<lince2200> espero que no se aleje de la comunidad... la verdad esque la noticia a manera personal... entristece...
<M1L0> buenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR cmo estas!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Todo muy bien, tú?
<M1L0> ahi vamos... tranqui
<M1L0> como va todo ??
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Como planeado. Mañana habrá una reunión a las 8pm, como acordado.
<M1L0> ya se han visto los temas para el flisol?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No, por el momento no tengo información. Se supone que Michael debería haber visto eso.
<M1L0> hummm bueno, ni modo.. .esperar noticias..
<M1L0> imagino que mañana tomaremos esos temas tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> De todas maneras, tenemos que tener todo listo. Espero que se pueda realizar todo lo planeado.
<M1L0> yo tambien lo espero
<lince2200> hola a todos....
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, lince2200.
<JoseeAntonioR> El mayor problema que tenemos es el tiempo, pero creo que se puede solucionar.
<lince2200> sip... el tiempo se va rapido...
<M1L0> si, se puede solucionar, si se trabaja rapido
<lince2200> que novedades para el flisol.... se puede apoyar en algo??
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Claro! Puedes hacerte voluntario rellenando el formulario que mandé a la lista de correo, el link está al final del correo con el log.
<lince2200> no me llego...
<lince2200> puedes enviarmelo a lince2200@gmail.com
<lince2200> porfa
<JoseeAntonioR> Dame un segundo, para coger el link.
<lince2200> ok...
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: El link está aquí: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGQ3YmpUZlRKNi1wSzNlVlJkcVpTWEE6MQ
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si deseas apuntarte como voluntario para el FLISOL, por favor rellena el formulario. http://bit.ly/HuTshz
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: That topic is too long for this server (maximum length: 390; this topic: 435).
<lince2200> listo...
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto, gracias por apuntarte!
<lince2200> ?????
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Estaba cambiando el topic, para agregar lo del FLISOL.
<lince2200> uhm...  ahunque solamente recogio mis datos...
<lince2200> no hay tareas que hacer ahun...
<M1L0> listo, ya me anote tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Sí, eso se definirá en la reunión
<lince2200> uhm....
<lince2200> una consulta... cuanto costara hacer polos por mayor en gamarra....
<lince2200> polos simples con un logo...
<JoseeAntonioR> Sinceramente, no lo sé.
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 2
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 3
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 2
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 2
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic remove 2
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add www.ubuntu-pe.org
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic add Voluntarios para el FLISOL, rellenar el formulario: http://bit.ly/HuTshz
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG || Voluntarios para el FLISOL, rellenar el formulario: http://bit.ly/HuTshz
<JoseeAntonioR> Perdón por el flooding.
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-01
<lince2200> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Hola nuevamente.
<lince2200> holaaaaaaaaaa....
<lince2200> aqui... navegando por internet...
<lince2200> como sera la participacion de la comunidad en el flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, habrá participación en distintas áreas.
<JoseeAntonioR> Por ejemplo, distribución de CDs, instalación, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> Habrán personas que también daran charlas
<JoseeAntonioR> Mañana veremos todo eso, Michael es el que está más metido
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo no tengo mucha información, sólo estoy manejando el formulario por el momento
<lince2200> uhm..
<lince2200> seria bueno... que se regalaran polos de ubuntu...
<lince2200> no muchos... quiza unos 5 en el evento...
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, pero de dónde se saca el dinero para eso?
<lince2200> cuanto costaria la confeccion un polo asi https://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN00005.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> No lo sé exactamente, habría que averiguar, y pedir el diseño a Canonical, ya que me parece que tienen Copyright
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic change 2 s/regexp/Codigo de Conducta/CoC
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: 's/regexp/Codigo de Conducta/CoC' is not a valid regular expression.
<JoseeAntonioR> s/Codigo de Conducta/CoC
<JoseeAntonioR> @topic change 2 s/Codigo de Conducta/CoC
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: 's/Codigo de Conducta/CoC' is not a valid regular expression.
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Habría que averiguar primero, además, al por menor sale más caro
<lince2200> sip... es otro detalle... tendria que mandarse hacer por mayor....
<lince2200> y llaveros??
<JoseeAntonioR> Y lo que se necesita es el dinero.
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo eso se podría conseguir de Canonical si es que llegamos a ser un LoCo aprobado.
<lince2200> uhm.... y para alcanzar a ser un LoCo... que se requiere??
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, puedes revisar los guidelines aquí: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<lince2200> y que requisitos todavia no se han alcanzado??
<JoseeAntonioR> El ser activos, principalmente. lince2200
<lince2200> ups....
<lince2200> si pues..
<lince2200> antes se veia bastantes eventos... ahora ya no hay muchos...
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro. De todos modos, mañana hablaré con el resto del council para ver qué se puede hacer.
<lince2200> sipi....
<lince2200> una consulta... alli en el centro comercial el hueco... cuanto costara el copiado de cds..
<lince2200> se podria mandar a copiar cds o dvd de ubuntu... a menor costo...
<lince2200> creo que las peliculas las venden a 2 soles  a partir de 10 unidades...
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Disculpame por la demora. Eso se tendría que hacer allá mismo, en el FLISOL, por que según lo que tengo entendido se usa el método 2x1
<lince2200> pero se tiene que tener un numero de discos ya grabados.... como unos 20...
<JoseeAntonioR> Y qué pasa si es que no se usan todos?
<lince2200> yo creo que un numero de 10 a 20 es lo prudente...
<lince2200> como minimo 10....
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, lo pondré como un tema a discutir mañana :)
<lince2200> en los eventos los cds de ubuntu, se agotaban rapido....  y el publico tenia que esperar que se regrabaran mas.....
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuestión de llevar 10 o 5, y por cada uno que se da, se regraba otro
<lince2200> muchos no llevavan discos en blanco... y preferian pagar al precio de dos en blanco...
<JoseeAntonioR> En todo caso, llevar discos en blanco
<lince2200> sipi... pero deben de haber... unos 20 grabados como minimo....
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, eso lo veremos mañana.
<lince2200> sipi.... puedo colaborar con discos en blanco....
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto, muchas gracias
<lince2200> unos 20 a mas...
<JoseeAntonioR> Sería genial.
<JoseeAntonioR> Uno de los beneficios de ser un LoCo aprobado es que Canonical nos brindaría los CDs, pero hay que pasar por el proceso
<JoseeAntonioR> Poco a poco vamos a ir avanzando, hasta tener ese estado.
<lince2200> sip... pero hay que estar organizados...
<lince2200> ya hay que ir pensando... que vamos a ofrecer en el flisol...
<lince2200> mencionar las ideas.... y ver cuales se pueden realizar.... pero es importante mencionarlas todas...
<lince2200> ya que si no la podemos realizar ahora.... quiza la podriamos realizar en una proxima oportunidad...
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Claro, para eso hacemos las reuniones.
<JoseeAntonioR> Lo que necesitamos es la actividad de la gente
<lince2200> sip..
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, cualquier cosa que necesites, o alguna sugerencia, me la puedes mandar a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com, pronto se me habilitará el correo de Ubuntu-PE. Con gusto la voy a leer, y será tomada en cuenta
<lince2200> encontre una pagina que realiza servicio de copiados
<lince2200> http://anuxi.pe/fotos/rJBN
<lince2200> desde 1 sol el cd serigrafiado...
<lince2200> http://www.networksolutions-peru.com/personalizacion.html
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, que interesante.
<JoseeAntonioR> Puede tenerse en cuenta.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, me retiro, tengo un compromiso al que asistir. Cualquier cosa, tienes mi correo. Hasta luego!
<lince2200> ok...
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-25
<Alessa_> Buenas noches una consulta
<Alessa_> tengo es te error
<Alessa_> curl (6) couldn't resolve host 'git-core'
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-26
<ass> hello
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-28
<luisalvarado> Buenas, estoy buscando por personas interesadas en participar en un evento relacionado a ubuntu el proximo mes, preferiblemente con experiencia en Ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-26
<Guiyer> buenas?
<Guiyer> NECESITO UN FAVOR DE USTEDES .
<Guiyer> HOLA?
<jose> Guiyer: sí?
<Guiyer> bueno
<Guiyer> habia formatiado mi canaima
<Guiyer> desde el comienzo ..
<Guiyer> Tengo una canaima
<Guiyer> pero la formatie.
<jose> Canaima no es soportado, si requiere asistencia con Canaima vaya con el gobierno de Venezuela :)
<Guiyer> :C
<jose> algo más?
<Guiyer> pense q me podrian ayudar solo a
<Guiyer> instalarle unos drivers a la canaima
<Guiyer> mg101a4
<jose> como ya mencioné, Canaima no es soportado. algo más en lo que se le pueda ayudar?
<Guiyer> no.
<jose> buenas noches.
<Guiyer> buenas noches.
<targz> hola
<jose> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-28
<juanmontoya> Hola, la diferencia en la edición server de Ubuntu vs la desktop son las aplicaciones que incluye, nada más, verdad?
<jamesjedimaster> basicamente si, mas la version server puede no instalar por default un ambiente grafico, mas el tiempo de soporte extendido
<viperhoot> y las herramientas que trae para pre configurar, orientadas todas a server
<juanmontoya> alguien está probando la beta 2 de algún ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-29
<juanmontoya> No sabía que se podía chatear por IRC desde Thunderbird :O
<juanmontoya> Estoy probando la beta2 de Ubuntu 14.04 y se ve buena, está un poco más rápida pero a veces se detiene hasta para arrancar programas desde la consola
#ubuntu-pe 2015-03-27
<kastilian> buenas noches
<kastilian> podrian ayudarme para instalar ubuntu 14.10
